# Shoulder pain



## euphrosyne_rose (Feb 16, 2010)

OMG, I feel like I want to rip my left shoulder off my body! I was hoping someone here might have an idea on what the deal is but I think possibly I slept on it wrong.

For about a week now it's been this steady, low key throbbing pain directly in the shoulder but sometimes it hasn't hurt at all. The past 2 days have been awful. The pain is now steady and really bothersome and what's strange is that when I take a deep breath, I get an even worse sharp, stabbing feeling pain go through it. Last night I wasn't able to even sleep or lay on that side without it hurting even worse and b/c of a stomach issue I have, I'm not supposed to take anything for pain that has NSAIDS in it (Advil, Aleve, etc) and can only take Tylenol which sucks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I rubbed some IcyHot on it earlier and it almost feels worse. It felt better earlier in the shower but it's really, really bothering me. I haven't bumped into anything or hit it in anyway so I really don't know what the deal could be but it's really concerning me that it hurts when I breathe too deeply. It hurts to sneeze or cough too and I can't put any pressure on that side either. I happened to be laying on my bed and had to lean over to grab my phone charger and put pressure on that side and felt like I was going to fall over from the pain. WTF??? Does anyone have any clue what this could be??


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe a pinched nerve? Have you seen a doctor?


----------



## blusherie (Feb 20, 2010)

A chiropractor should be able to help you if you can't get an appointment soon with a physician. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been planning on seeing a doctor in the next few days if it doesn't get better but the past day or so it's off and on. I noticed the night before last that something seemed to "move" or "rub together" in my shoulder and it didn't hurt when it happened but suddenly it was significantly less painful to lay on it and move it. Then after I got up that day, I felt that sensation again and it started hurting more. I've tried moving my arm/shoulder in various ways to see if anything pops or hurts worse to move it and so far nothing bothers it any worse. Last night I felt that popping/grinding sensation again and was again able to sleep on it much better. I've been reading about torn rotator cuffs and impingement syndrome and all sorts of things I probably shouldn't be reading about but I'm wondering if somehow I dislocated it somehow or popped something out of place. Right now it's barely bothering me and I can even breathe in deeply without it hurting. I guess we'll see if it doesn't feel completely better within the next few days.


----------

